# My New FSA K Wing Carbon bars :)



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're thinking about it, get em! They ROCK  They did seem a bit wide at first but I got used to them pretty quick. I have more control now and feel way more comfortable in the drops. The vibration dampening is a welcome treat as well, compared to my stock 3T ergo-alloy bar. Oh, and did I mention how pretty they are? ))))) enjoy the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice bike and handlebar. I bought the exact handlebar on sale a month ago and just ordered a 2009 Cervelo S2. I will be putting the handlebar on my S2 when it arrives. How do you like your Cervelo? I have the Easton EC90 Aero on my Look 585 and I love it! I can't wait to see if the FSA k-wing is just as comfortable as my Easton.


----------



## chanc2 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the K-Wing on my bike too; it is very comfortable.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

balatoe said:


> Nice bike and handlebar. I bought the exact handlebar on sale a month ago and just ordered a 2009 Cervelo S2. I will be putting the handlebar on my S2 when it arrives. How do you like your Cervelo? I have the Easton EC90 Aero on my Look 585 and I love it! I can't wait to see if the FSA k-wing is just as comfortable as my Easton.


NICE choice on the S2  I purposely got the S1 because I wanted something I knew I would be dropping and crashing in competition....I'm fairly new to this - 2 months so far. I LOVE my S1....My first bike was the Specialized Allez which I kinda got to stay "fit". Well, it took all of one month for me to get completely addicted to it....and the rest is history


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks! Do you find your S1 stiff in comparison with your Allez? What's the longest ride you have ridden with your Cervelo so far? The reason why I am buying an S2 is because it's a Cervelo and it's also a fast bike. My plan is to use the S2 mostly for flats and sprinting. I will use my Look for hills.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Loved mine*

I loved my K-wings too, until my bike tipped over the they cracked. $200 dollars down the drain. They are now replaced with a much cheaper aluminum bar that is not as comfortable. Enjoy yours


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

that is the shortest stem i've ever seen


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice! I hope they don't explode...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

MJCBH said:


> I loved my K-wings too, until my bike tipped over the they cracked. $200 dollars down the drain. They are now replaced with a much cheaper aluminum bar that is not as comfortable. Enjoy yours


if it helps any, they are on SALE now for $99. Perhaps its well worth another set?


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

SROC3 said:


> if it helps any, they are on SALE now for $99. Perhaps its well worth another set?


$99.00 you said? but where? tell me where:mad2:


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

balatoe said:


> thanks! Do you find your S1 stiff in comparison with your Allez? What's the longest ride you have ridden with your Cervelo so far? The reason why I am buying an S2 is because it's a Cervelo and it's also a fast bike. My plan is to use the S2 mostly for flats and sprinting. I will use my Look for hills.


- What they say about the S1's "un-aluminum" ride is true. It really rides well and was not as jarring as my Allez. WAY smoother and really tracks like a race car. I liken it to going from a BMW and driving a Porsche. The handling is just superb 
- The longest ride so far for me was 60 miles, with a 9 mile climb included. It was great! I was achy, but not because the bike was jarring me, bu because it was my 1st "long" ride like that. I usually do 35 to 40 milers maybe 3 or 4 times a week and a bigger one on the weekends with no issues at all - And that was with the aluminum bars on too. Now that I have these, I expect my rides to much more enjoyable. 
- The S2 is pretty much the Carbon version of my bike  If you get the Dura Ace group on it, you'll be ballin' for sure and smiling from ear to ear. You should actually go into a bike shop that carries the S1 and try it out - the smoothness will impress you. Take it for a 5 miles test ride and then when you get your S2 i think you'll appreciate it even more so.

Enjoy your coming ride man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

lockwood1 said:


> $99.00 you said? but where? tell me where:mad2:


Don't feel too much like a tool.....I'm the freaking idiot really. I bought them a week ago and then yesterday I see it advertised on THIS forum for $99....I was like....???? Anyway, here's the link....I'd get em QUICk before they disappear:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/handlebars/fsa/PRD_292292_2498crx.aspx

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

SROC3 said:


> NICE choice on the S2  I purposely got the S1 because I wanted something I knew I *would be dropping and crashing in competition*....I'm fairly new to this - 2 months so far.


and yet, you put carbon bars on it..... when you admit that you expect crashes...


yes, you ARE INDEED new to this and have quite a bit to learn.

good luck


----------



## proguy747 (Jul 26, 2009)

there sure is alot of short man attitude around here.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, Thanks! I am looking forward to it. I will be putting DA 7800 shifters and crank, and Ultegra brakes and derailleurs on this bike. It will also have Easton EA 90 TT wheels on. I have accumulated these components over the past 3 months and bought them as they went on sale. I am stoked about it!


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

is that internal cable routing i see, does it have to be internal or can you just wrap in to the bars under the bar tape?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

The cable routing is internal.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Specialized6000 said:


> is that internal cable routing i see, *does it have to be internal* or can you just wrap in to the bars under the bar tape?


there really is no such thing as cable routing that HAS to be internal. Even if the bars will accommodate internal routing, you can most always just run the housing in the "normal" manner under the bar tape.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

JustTooBig said:


> and yet, you put carbon bars on it..... when you admit that you expect crashes...
> 
> 
> yes, you ARE INDEED new to this and have quite a bit to learn.
> ...


Ahhh yes......the token "sage" with tons of experience  Just for your information, I actually will be putting my alum bars on for race season :thumbsup: Why not have some comfort while waiting yes?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

SROC3 said:


> Ahhh yes......the token "sage" with tons of experience  Just for your information, I actually will be putting my alum bars on for race season :thumbsup: Why not have some comfort while waiting yes?


There's a reason why pro's race round bars.

I have a pair of the K Wing's on my crit bike. The round tubed aluminum Deda Supernaturals are on my race bike because they are more comfortable for long rides. The FSA's actually limit the number of hand positions and are heavier as well.

Sure they are bike bling but at the expense of weight and functionality.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

struggling to find the $99 shop for the bars


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

try here:
http://www.crosslakesales.com/p-6-fsa-k-wing-ergo-carbon-road-handlebar-318mm-w-cover.aspx


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

TO Specialized6000: that is it!  Balatoe posted right.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I have the AL versions specifically because I'm a cheap SOB and don't wanna hafta replace my bars if/when the bike goes down. :nah

I have both the compact AL and normal AL bars. Give em both thumbs up 

M


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have the Profile Design model which is about the same ,I liked them so much better that I put them on 2 more of my bikes ,only thing I dont like about them is mounting the computer on the stem


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

SROC3 said:


> Ahhh yes......the token "sage" with tons of experience
> Just for your information, I actually will be putting my alum bars on for race season :thumbsup:
> Why not have some comfort while waiting yes?
















:lol: Well done young Skywalker! :lol:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

balatoe said:


> try here:
> http://www.crosslakesales.com/p-6-fsa-k-wing-ergo-carbon-road-handlebar-318mm-w-cover.aspx


Thanks for that! 

While checking my emails on my phone, a K-Wing $99. Special popped up just before I got an incoming call. First thought? Get the bar now (even though I was going to get it in a few months)! 

:lol:


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you made a wise decision.  

Enjoy!


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

*cable routing*

Hi all

I've got the FSA K Wind carbon bars on my bike (with DA 7800) and love them. I've got a new bike coming with DA 7900 and want to keep these bars.

Does anyone know if the 2 cables will both fit inside the internal path within the bars or how I can run the cables on these bars as with the DA 7800 only the brake cable came back along the bars while the DA has both cables running back along the bars.

Hope you guys understand my question and can help.

Thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I used them 2 seasons, great bars.

then I stepped up to the next level. 

Cinelli RAM.

not looking back.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> ...Cinelli RAM.
> 
> not looking back.


In what way are these an improvement over the FSA bars?

What about the RAM bars prevents you from looking back? Are they difficult to hold onto or something?


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

roger9 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've got the FSA K Wind carbon bars on my bike (with DA 7800) and love them. I've got a new bike coming with DA 7900 and want to keep these bars.
> 
> ...


I ran shift and brake cables inside the K-wing with my Red shifters, fwiw.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

balatoe said:


> My plan is to use the S2 mostly for flats and sprinting. I will use my Look for hills.



uh oh, what do you do when your ride includes flats AND hills AND sprinting?!?!?!?

does your SAG wagon pull up at just the right time for you to switch bikes?


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

fatroadie said:


> I ran shift and brake cables inside the K-wing with my Red shifters, fwiw.



Thanks for the reply. Do you have the same model bar as shown at the start of this post? Mine is identical (about a 2007 model) but I think if you have a newer model they may have a specific allowance for two cables internally. I'm not sure if I could get the 2 cables through the internal passage of my bars.

Did you replace or remove the plastic guide where the cable exits the bars??

Thanks again


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I had the same bar. If I recall correctly, they are designed to work with both cables internally routed, but you have to trim the plastic grommet to do it. FSA still may have the instruction sheet on their web site...


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks - I'll give it a go.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

looigi said:


> In what way are these an improvement over the FSA bars?
> 
> What about the RAM bars prevents you from looking back? Are they difficult to hold onto or something?


I like the shape much better and looks really good!


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 23, 2011)

So, are the flats on these bars made to be ridden or are you just expected to ride the hoods and drops? 

I really want to purchase these bars but at 220lbs im worried about the wing section flexing. Can anyone comment on their stiffness??

MrR


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

MrRogers said:


> So, are the flats on these bars made to be ridden or are you just expected to ride the hoods and drops?
> 
> I really want to purchase these bars but at 220lbs im worried about the wing section flexing. Can anyone comment on their stiffness??
> 
> MrR


I run the Wing Pro compact which I believe is the same or similar bar but aluminum and love them. They are plenty stiff but still feel great. You should have no problem.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think they are particularly stiff. I'm not a particularly heavy or powerful rider (~140 lbs) and I have noticed it flexing. That said, the flex did seem to provide some added comfort. I was on a 40cm bar so wider sizes might flex more. So I would say it is a pretty flexy bar, but that didn't bother me. I ended up taking it off because I didn't particularly like the transition from the flats to the hoods - the step down transition.

Cycling plus did a review of bars recently in which they physically tested the stiffness of the bars and the FSA wing bar (I think it was the wing pro) was one of the flexiest.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

ewitz said:


> There's a reason why pro's race round bars.
> 
> I have a pair of the K Wing's on my crit bike. The round tubed aluminum Deda Supernaturals are on my race bike because they are more comfortable for long rides. The FSA's actually limit the number of hand positions and are heavier as well.
> 
> Sure they are bike bling but at the expense of weight and functionality.


Have you actually ridden these things?

the k-wing carbon dealio is actually way way more comfortable on long rides that my old round bars. Long rides here i mean 8 hours or more...max i've done with them is 14. 
There's actually more hand positions than the round bar- and that crazy little flat place right at the bend in the tops is the bomb....


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

coachstevo said:


> Have you actually ridden these things?
> 
> the k-wing carbon dealio is actually way way more comfortable on long rides that my old round bars. Long rides here i mean 8 hours or more...max i've done with them is 14.
> There's actually more hand positions than the round bar-* and that crazy little flat place right at the bend in the tops is the bomb...*.


+1 Amen


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

Check their website, they have pretty good instructions. I removed the plastic guide while I was threading the cable through the handlebar. Once they are where you want, replace the guide and that should help keep them snug. My guides don't fit perfect, but they aren't going to fall out either.

<a href="http://www.fullspeedahead.com/storage/insidetech/items/EN_eeefa838-4a4c-4669-bdaa-3143b5005899_ZS006-Road_Handlebar_K-Wing_N_EE029_v1.pdf">Instructions</a>

The instructions aren't exactly what I used, it looks like they've redesigned their site in the last couple of months.

(edit)
After further review, these instructions suck. Basically you need to put a 45 degree bend in the cable housing, then stick that end first. Grap a small zip tie (or use the tool that comes with the bar), make a loop, and stick that in the exit hole. As you push the cable in, try and get it inside of that loop. You then need to manuever the end of the housing out of the exit hole by both pulling the zip tie and pushing/pulling the cable housing. 

It sounds tricky, but I had all 4 cables done in 15 minutes. Just be glad you don't have to do it all the time.

Good luck!


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

*K-Wings for big boys*



MrRogers said:


> So, are the flats on these bars made to be ridden or are you just expected to ride the hoods and drops?
> 
> I really want to purchase these bars but at 220lbs im worried about the wing section flexing. Can anyone comment on their stiffness??
> 
> MrR


I have carbon K-Wing Compacts in 42cm width which were recommended by my fitter to replace my 44cm round carbon bars...They're great!!...I've had a number of carbon and aluminum, round and flat bars and these are by far the best!...and although, I've weighed as much as 230 pounds (now under 220 and going down!), I haven't noticed any appreciable flex and they are comfortable especially just behind the hoods where there is a flat spot. The reduced and extend shape of the compact drop allows me to be more comfortably down in the drops.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i got all excited about the $99 when i realized that this was a resurrected post...


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 27, 2008)

foofighter said:


> i got all excited about the $99 when i realized that this was a resurrected post...


LOL! Just ordered up a set of 44's for my Seven... At 235, I hope they don't flex too much...  

I've ridden on these Winwood 40cm's far too long... 

I can see both sides of the "round vs. wing" debate, but that area of flat right behind the hoods does it for me--I spend a lot of time there, and the flat is a lot more comfortable there than a round bar to me. YMMV.


----------

